# ADVICE NEEDED!!! How to obtain police clearance from China?!!!



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,
Has anyone in this forum had experience obtaining PCC from China?! I studied in Guangzhou China 7 years ago, and need to submit PCC for the 189 visa application. I cannot fly back all the way to China just to get this document. Anyone here experience the same? Could you please share how to handle this? 
Thank you sooooo much :help::help::help:


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

You have to apply in person at the local police branch and get it certified in one of the local notarial offices. As far as I know, you cannot apply overseas or online.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

I tried the service provided by an agent as in China Visa Service in China and Hongkong . They got the PCC for me but it's issued by Shanghai police rather than Guangzhou one. I doubted and the agent explained that the Shanghai police can provide PCC for the whole china! What do you think?? Should I pay this agent and get the hard copy of that PCC?
Their service costs about USD 500 so i don't want to throw money in vain


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

Laxie said:


> I tried the service provided by an agent as in China Visa Service in China and Hongkong . They got the PCC for me but it's issued by Shanghai police rather than Guangzhou one. I doubted and the agent explained that the Shanghai police can provide PCC for the whole china! What do you think?? Should I pay this agent and get the hard copy of that PCC?
> Their service costs about USD 500 so i don't want to throw money in vain


How long did you stay in China for? $500 is definitely too expensive. The police in China won't charge more than $30 for that.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

I studied in China from 2003 to 2008, so it's obviously that i have to get PCC from there  . I asked someone from China to help me but I am not sure whether that will do. I'm really worried now that I don't have PCC in time to lodge visa application before 1st July


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

Don't worry too much. Just ask your friend to go to local police station (派出所）for a no criminal record statement and get it certified in one of the notarial offices (公证处). My mom did it for me while I was overseas too.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

dars said:


> Don't worry too much. Just ask your friend to go to local police station (派出所）for a no criminal record statement and get it certified in one of the notarial offices (公证处). My mom did it for me while I was overseas too.


Hi Dars,
Where in China are you from? I read from some law website that not all cities allow PCC application on behalf  . How long was the whole process to get your PCC?


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

Just send you friend a copy of your passport and let he/she try. I got my one done the next business day.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi Dars,
> Where in China are you from? I read from some law website that not all cities allow PCC application on behalf  . How long was the whole process to get your PCC?


why don't you ask the Chinese Ambassador in Vietnam? They will give you a best anwser


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

successful??


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,
I finally got my Chinese PCC, which turned out to be my disappointment now. My stayed in China from 29 August 2003 to 20 July 2008 with all exit/entry stamps clearly printed all my passports. I don't know what the heck is going on this Chinese authority when they only certified my criminal record from Dec 2003 to Jan 2008. I did provide them with all required documents and proofs. 
I tried every means to get this PCC, by agent (which turned out to be crap when it asked Shanghai police to certify my criminal record while I stayed in Guangzhou instead) , by asking some Chinese friend to help. 
I cannot go all the way to China to re-do this PCC. Who knows if they make the same mistake again due to their laziness.
I don't know what else to do now. Do you think this will create trouble for me later???


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi,
> I finally got my Chinese PCC, which turned out to be my disappointment now. My stayed in China from 29 August 2003 to 20 July 2008 with all exit/entry stamps clearly printed all my passports. I don't know what the heck is going on this Chinese authority when they only certified my criminal record from Dec 2003 to Jan 2008. I did provide them with all required documents and proofs.
> I tried every means to get this PCC, by agent (which turned out to be crap when it asked Shanghai police to certify my criminal record while I stayed in Guangzhou instead) , by asking some Chinese friend to help.
> I cannot go all the way to China to re-do this PCC. Who knows if they make the same mistake again due to their laziness.
> I don't know what else to do now. Do you think this will create trouble for me later???


Have you tried to contact Chinese consulate general or embassy near you?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

My knows Embassy and General Consulate don't handle this kind of things as immigration websites indicate clearly that foreigners have to go to Chinese PSB to get all these


----------



## cewek (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Laxie, which agent did you use to get PCC from Guangzhou? I'd really appreciate if you could reply me. I also desperately need PCC from Guangzhou. Thank you.


----------



## Kwongyinlam (Aug 29, 2018)

dars said:


> Don't worry too much. Just ask your friend to go to local police station (派出所）for a no criminal record statement and get it certified in one of the notarial offices (公证处). My mom did it for me while I was overseas too.


Hi! What did you need to provide to the police station for a no criminal record statement? I didn't get a registration for temporary residence at the time I was in China, is that still okay?

Cheers,
Lam


----------

